# Grandparents old dog, what breed is it?



## Numb1993 (Jun 12, 2020)

Pictures nearly 20 years old, but it's the only one I could find


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like a collie cross to me:Cat


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Yes, I would say a collie cross, possibly with a lab or goldie.


----------



## Olaf1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Collie with some retriever in it, I would say. 
You know you can have it tested actually. There are some DNA test that exists.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

olafthevet said:


> Collie with some retriever in it, I would say.
> You know you can have it tested actually. There are some DNA test that exists.


I don't think they can do DNA tests on a picture, or a dog who presumably passed away a while ago.


----------



## Olaf1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Oh god I'm so sorry. I didn't see the context. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

olafthevet said:


> Oh god I'm so sorry. I didn't see the context. Thanks for the correction.


That's alright


----------



## JoanneKen (Feb 6, 2021)

My guess is a collie cross of some sort.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I knew a collie/Goldie cross who looked exactly the same. Could have been the same dog.


----------

